# Hilfe! Mit welchen Mitteln kriege ich Bilder so bearbeitet?



## spo155 (14. Oktober 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich meine Bilder bearbeiten muss, dass ich diesen effekt kriege? Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert und bin am verzweifeln. Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## SpiceLab (14. Oktober 2016)

spo155 hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich meine Bilder bearbeiten muss, dass ich diesen effekt kriege?


Kannst Du uns sagen, von welchem Effekt Du sprichst?


----------



## spo155 (14. Oktober 2016)

Also was hat derjenige alles gemacht wie z.B. Kontrast rausgenommen etc.


----------



## cdpanic (8. Dezember 2016)

Hello,

dazu musstest du mir die original Bilder zeigen 

Aber ich denke das ist mit Kontrast, Belichtung usw. gemacht worden, evtl. hilft dir das weiter 




lg
stef


----------

